
Ask HN: What data can Whatsapp share with Facebook given encrypted chats? - amingilani
Whatsapp was ordered to stop sharing data with Facebook[1], but what data could it possibly share given conversations are end-to-end encrypted?<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theverge.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;12&#x2F;18&#x2F;16792448&#x2F;whatsapp-facebook-data-sharing-no-user-consent
======
bikamonki
Whatsapp messages are only encrypted while on the pipe. The local database on
your phone isn't. I know this b/c I have r/w messages to that DB in order to
make a hacky API. The app I built needed root privileges but in the newest
version of Android it can be done w/out root. Can FB or Messenger apk read
that DB? Yes. Can any apk installed on your phone read that DB? Yes. Can it
post the data to a web service? Sure. Do they actually do it? I don't know.

------
detaro
Contact lists. All data the app collects about your device, e.g. device ids,
other installed applications. How often/when you use the app. From what IPs
you use the app. To whom you are talking how much.

